# Bragging about my NEW call!



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

sorry guys I just have to show off my new call body that Papapete made for me as a suprise. They are sized to fit onto my Primos Lil Dog mouthpiece. Notice Papa and mine's new logo. We are going to get decals for our pickup windows next. Can't wait to call something in with these!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice looking calls fallguy. I like the contrast in the laminated call.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

VERY NICE INDEED !

Is this a product that is going to eventually be for sale?

Larry


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

they look great. good job papapete :thumb:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Those are awesome. Great calls paps..... love the logo also.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

SWEET!!!

Great Logo!!!

Can't wait to see the first yote bagged with your new calls.

YoteSlapper


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice Papapete. I agree with Plainsman, I really like the two tone one, very cool.

Thanks Fallguy

xdeano


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks guys. I like the two tone one also. It has really good character.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

How did you get that one call two tone?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

at least two different types of wood and glue. But it looks to me as if there is three types of wood on it.

 Al


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

It's three pieces of wood. The end pieces are Walnut burl and the middle one is maple. Burl is a real difficult piece to turn. It will come off in big chunks if your not careful. I had visions of the block coming apart and shooting everywhere.  I used Gorilla Glue to hold it together. That stuff works really good.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Not going to lie you are tallented :beer:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice work paps! Waaay nicer than the commercial store-bought stuff!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

my birthdays coming soon, either one would be just fine


----------

